# Cox On-Demand



## sghrush (Mar 8, 2005)

I upgraded from a Bolt Vox to an Edge last month (using the same cable card and tuning adapter). The Cox on-demand app worked great on the Bolt Vox but has never appeared on the Edge. I have tried all Cox and TiVo troubleshooting steps multiple times. I have placed several calls to TiVo and Cox but they blame each other. Cable card has been unpaired and repaired several times to no avail. Per Cox, the cable card has the correct on-demand codes. I suspect the issue is a software bug in the TiVo Edge. Anyone else have a similar experience?


----------

